# Sink & Drainer Covers



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anybody have any good ideas how to store the sink & drainer covers that come with the Autotrail MHs. We have a Cheyenne 840D and I have various places where I put mine but I do get cross with them as they fall over or get in the way and I do use the sink one as a work surface from time to time.

Would love some more ideas.

Jan


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

When I bought my van the smaller sink cover was installed on it's aluminium bracket over the drainer and the larger one on a side wall near the fridge.

A friend got up to leave one night and leaned heavily on the large one pulling the bracket away from the wall. Although I refixed it, the shelf still has a slight downward tilt and I know I have to do something more professional.

If I had my time again I would not fix the larger shelf to the wall as I honestly believe it has too much leverage potential. I would hide it in the wardrobe out of sight.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Bottom of the wardrobe.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jan,

I remember feeling exactly the same with the drainer/sink cover on our Autotrail 840 and it was always in the way! Although I never found a solution, whilst pondering over your problem, I have just had an idea??????  

If you were to buy a zipped storage bag from either sew n so's or Bags 4 Everything (they both were exhibiting at Lincoln and have websites I believe) you could store them both together in the bag and pop the bag in either the shower or even outside under the van whilst you are pitched up! 

I recall seeing a round bag with carry handle, that I think would be ideal on one of the 2 stands I mentioned at Lincoln and it was big enough to store both the sink cover and drainer in and I think they described the bag as being suitable for a bbq or a cable tidy!

Was nice to see you at Lincoln and it's just a pity the weather wasn't a bit nicer for us all as it would have been nice to sit outside and enjoy the fresh air!

Love Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jan,

Here is a link to both websites:

https://vault1.secured-url.com/SecurePaymentsAEM/acatalog/Round_Base_Bags_with_Zips_and_Handles.html

http://www.sewnsos.co.uk/2010/

Sue

PS If this seems like it could be a solution to your problem, I noticed that Bags 4 Everything state on their website that they can make bags to fit your specific requirements. It might be worth emailing or ringing them with your exact measurements etc and getting a quote.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We have found a very simple, cheap and effective solution to this problem! We bought 2 stick-on plastic hooks (chunky, curvy ones where the sink cover will fit 'inside' the hook bit. We stuck them to the wall above the worktop in just the right place. The covers slot behind them, flat against the wall. They are quick and easy to stow, quick and easy to use when needed, and have never fallen down. We do put them over the sink when travelling though!


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks to both of you that gives us something to think about.

See you at Canterbury Sue.

Jan


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

You're welcome Jan and yes, we will see you at Canterbury! 

Sue


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I should have mentioned... the hooks are stuck on upside down, so the infills slot under the hook... hope this makes sense!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our autotrail came with an aluminium strip that i cut into two.
The covers had a rail strip on the edge.
They make handy shelves. 

dave p


----------

